# Duplicate Listing Policy on eBay



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Received a telephone call, followed by an e-mail for eBay they were going to really start enforcing the duplicate listing policy which actually went into effect on October 29th.

If someone received the same e-mail - question? Can I still list the same item in small, medium and large sizes as three listings?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

To my understanding, yes.

Ebay is looking for each listed item to be unique.

Navy blue shirt, size S
Navy blue shirt, size M
Navy blue shirt, size L
etc.

2 Navy blue shirts, size S
2 navy blue shirts, size M
etc.

These listings would be acceptable, the way I understand it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think so, too. 
I never got a call, but they automatically pulled two of my listings (they actually WERE duplicates). 
However, many of my listings are similar to others. 
For example, a bandanna print in blue, and the same print, but in pink. Both of those as a yard and both as a fat quarter. Each of these is considered a unique item (which of course, they are) and so far eBay has left them be.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I changed all of my auctions away from buy-it-now, so it's not a factor.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If someone wants the actual eBay e-mail send me your e-mail addy via PM and I'll forward it.

Said duplicate listings have been their main complaint from both buyers and sellers.

Personally I don't like the $.01 auctions with $19.99 shipping, but don't know what eBay could do about them. Their attitude is it is up to the potential buyer to understand what the delivered price will be. However, as a seller who uses actual shipping (plus a $1 per shipment handling charge) I am sure I am paying extra because of these guys.

As I read their e-mail apparently auctions starting at $.01 with say $19.99 shipping are still OK - as long as they are an auction and not a fixed price. Personally I don't like these since as a seller who uses actual shipping (plus $1 handling per shipment) I'm pretty sure I'm paying higher fees because of them. eBays says when you buy something with high shipping just give the seller low points in that item in your feedback. If enough do it, eBay will take action.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Personally I don't like the $.01 auctions with $19.99 shipping, but don't know what eBay could do about them. Their attitude is it is up to the potential buyer to understand what the delivered price will be. However, as a seller who uses actual shipping (plus a $1 per shipment handling charge) I am sure I am paying extra because of these guys.
> 
> As I read their e-mail apparently auctions starting at $.01 with say $19.99 shipping are still OK - as long as they are an auction and not a fixed price. Personally I don't like these since as a seller who uses actual shipping (plus $1 handling per shipment) I'm pretty sure I'm paying higher fees because of them. eBays says when you buy something with high shipping just give the seller low points in that item in your feedback. If enough do it, eBay will take action.


Ebay pretty much ended this, didn't they?

At one time, you could report a seller with excessive shipping costs.

As well, Ebay has hit this head on with the feed back ratings. Any seller with less than a 4.1 average rating will be banned...supposedly.


----------

